# 34 pretty moving photos - (no click bait!)



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2015)

I was keeping a list of the ones I wanted to say "moved me". Tossed it when I got to the final pic.

http://thechive.com/2015/10/23...inspire-34-photos-2/


----------



## Tbone (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. Never ceases to amaze me how humans gravitate towards pessimism and negativity. It makes me wonder if something as simple as our mindset could change the world if everyone despite differences in culture, upbringing, or whatever; were geared towards positivity...


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2015)

Things and situations are what they are...how we respond to them is up to us individually.

Like I recently told my son...Warriors aren't changed by their environments and situations...Warriors are Warriors regardless of their situations and they change their environments.

We are as we choose to be.

Great pictures!


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. 


One picture annoyed me and I will probably get some hate from it... I fucking hate when people release balloons. I can't even begin  to tell you how many I pick up when I volunteer to clean salt water marshes. Shit load of them end up in the oceans too. They just end up everywhere, really. 

I understand the idea behind it.. However... my treehuggery kicks in.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 24, 2015)

Good post...Dusty in here.

M.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 24, 2015)

My eyeballs are sweating. Stupid altitude.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2015)

wow, it's amazing how much dust there is at 5000' asl....


----------

